# XQUERY Abfrage über tool



## nit19969 (14. Okt 2021)

Hi
Ich bekomme die Abfrage nicht hin
Aufgabenstellung:

Meine Lösung:

Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## Oneixee5 (14. Okt 2021)

Naja, ich weiß nicht was für ein Tool das ist. In deiner Lösung steht: `order by ... /vorname` und in der Aufgabe steht: sortiert nach Nachname. Wenn jetzt nicht im Feld vorname der Nachname enthalten ist, dann ist deine Lösung falsch.


----------



## mihe7 (14. Okt 2021)

Ich würde mal folgendes probieren: order by $a und in der let-Anweisung natürlich den Nachnamen wählen.


----------

